# baseball



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

how many of you play baseball i do im on a traveling team and my reagular team is tied for 2nd:wink:


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Yup, Play in the pony league with bow hunter11.


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey outdoorkid1 where do you play?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I used to.. its just WAYYY to boring for me.. thats why I went to golf :wink:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

I play in the pony league. What positions do y'all play?


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I play in the pony league. What positions do y'all play?


 I play every position but right field :teeth:


outdoorsman3 said:


> I used to.. its just WAYYY to boring for me.. thats why I went to golf :wink:


 Don't get me started on how boring I think golf is lol


NEhunter22 said:


> Hey outdoorkid1 where do you play?


I play in seward, david city, crete, valparaiso, north bend and a few other places.


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

Who do you play for?


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

NEhunter22 said:


> Who do you play for?


Schuyler


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

Ok well I don't play any more I just thought you might play somewhere close to where I live


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

NEhunter22 said:


> Ok well I don't play any more I just thought you might play somewhere close to where I live


Nope, I live way north of you


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> :teeth:
> 
> Don't get me started on how boring I think golf is lol


golf kicks arse


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Used to but I couldn't turkey hunt because of it so I quit!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah.. I quit soccer for hunting, I was also one of the best goalies in the state.


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

i played for the marysville monarchs and now i play for a rec team. i play catcher and pitcher


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

i play ev9ry position other than catcher and outfield. Played pitcher tonight and had 5 strikeouts and pitched 3 and 2 3rd innings


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

I played baseball all my life, played four years of college ball and had some invites to some workouts with some of the pro ball clubs. All done playing now, but I'm about to take a job at the community college I played, working and coaching. Love it! The only good thing about not playing now is having time to hunt more!


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

i play 3rd and pitch most, but have had to play every position except 1st


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

bow hunter11 said:


> i play ev9ry position other than catcher and outfield. Played pitcher tonight and had 5 strikeouts and pitched 3 and 2 3rd innings


And how many people did you walk. :lol3: 



I was catching and it seemed like you threw about 60% balls lol


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> And how many people did you walk. :lol3:
> 
> 
> 
> I was catching and it seemed like you threw about 60% balls lol


Well lets c michael dropped 2 balls on 1st, cole dropped 2 on 1st, and the outfield f***in sucked including that sucky arse jeffrey black.oo and you gotr three grounders at third that didnt make it to first in time except the one that cole dropped


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> and how many people did you walk. :lol3:
> 
> 
> 
> I was catching and it seemed like you threw about 60% balls lol


salty!!


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> salty!!


 ???


bow hunter11 said:


> Well lets c michael dropped 2 balls on 1st, cole dropped 2 on 1st, and the outfield f***in sucked including that sucky arse jeffrey black.oo and you gotr three grounders at third that didnt make it to first in time except the one that cole dropped


I had 2 grounders that got hit to me and the first one hit his glove perfectly and he dropped it and the other one bounced up from the edge of the grass and hit my chest and the bases were loaded so I was just going to go touch the third base but by the time I touched the ball he was already there because you took to big of a step to throw and he was already 3/4 the way there.


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

im catcher and right feild


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

we have this kid on our team that just about got ejected last night he always throws his stuff


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

LittleBucker said:


> we have this kid on our team that just about got ejected last night he always throws his stuff


Well last year at one of my games there was a kid who had to sit out an inning and he started bawling. He threw his hat and glove down. Then he went over to his mommy. Then they went behind the concession stand so nobody could see him bawl.


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

bow hunter11 said:


> Well last year at one of my games there was a kid who had to sit out an inning and he started bawling. He threw his hat and glove down. Then he went over to his mommy. Then they went behind the concession stand so nobody could see him bawl.


 hahhahaha this kid when ever he messes up u always says sorry sorry and when hes catching he farts when ever he sits down


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

I pitch and play 3rd. I threw my bat 10 feet into the air last year after a strikeout and the ump missed it.


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

I played for a long time then I moved from New Hampshire to South Carolina and baseball down here sucks so I quit playing.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

I play in the pony and peewee leagues, play center field, undefeated, 12-0.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

NEhunter22 said:


> Ok well I don't play any more I just thought you might play somewhere close to where I live


 why don't you play anymore? your team is undefeated.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I used to.. its just WAYYY to boring for me.. thats why I went to golf :wink:


x2, used to play.

Then I got into golf and won't go back. I like watching it and love playing it!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I play for my high school, on a travel, and regular ball. I play catcher, pitcher, and first.


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

I played for5 or 6 years but i quit this year because the coach is a @#%$^&


----------



## bpitt (May 22, 2011)

jaho said:


> I played for a long time then I moved from New Hampshire to South Carolina and baseball down here sucks so I quit playing.


i think the baseball in South Carolina is pretty great, i hav been playing for teams ever since i was about 8 years old and loved it ever since then


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

nah im pretty sure that baseball down here sucks compared to up north. :wink:


bpitt said:


> i think the baseball in South Carolina is pretty great, i hav been playing for teams ever since i was about 8 years old and loved it ever since then


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

TheHunter831 said:


> why don't you play anymore? your team is undefeated.


Because I dont like our coaches and I dont like baseball enough to waste my summer playing it LOL


----------

